# Chris Cox's Training Snaffles?



## lb_cake (Aug 26, 2008)

I am possibly going to buy a Chris Cox training snaffle. Anyone else on the forum have any feedback on them or have any experience using them?


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I think you could find one without Chis Cox's name on it for much less. Unless your horse is much smarter than mine it won't now the difference.


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

Agreed with kevinshorses. Nothing special about those snaffles except they're snazzed up and the price is yanked up.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

http://www.chris-cox.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=25&products_id=157

Is that the one you are talking about?


----------



## lb_cake (Aug 26, 2008)

Yep, that's the one. I found one used for alot cheaper. It is different than other snaffles due to it being welded into a fixed position. Just wondered what everyone's opinion was on them.


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

Me thinks it's a gimmick.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi ib Cake. I've been looking at CC bit also. It's between his and one of the Myler bits. I'd like some feed back about CC bit too. He's very into the comfort and _feel _of the horse, so I personally have not seen gimmicks with anything connected with him. 

If you've found one for less, I wouln't hesitate to buy it.  If it's the right size and you decide you do not like it, I'll buy it off you!


----------



## FlyinSoLow (Jan 5, 2010)

Had one, no horse I rode in it rode well :?

All my horses liked the non-fixed regular sweet iron/copper bits better!


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

I don't really dig the use of a snaffle that is welded into a fixed position... kinda defeats the purpose of a snaffle IMO. If you are looking into a training snaffle I am assuming you have a green horse, in that case you want as much movement as possible. I would look for something else. You can find a snaffle that looks just as pretty as that one without the name with it that is not stiff and for a much cheaper price.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I have to agree with Honeysuga. I am not sure that I really like the idea of it. If you ever have to really take a horse's head to the side in an emergency, the fixed ring would cause the mouth to collapse into the tongue :?.

I think if I was going to go for some "signature" bit, I would probably go for something more like this.
Reinsman Offset Dee Billy Allen Snaffle Bit | NRS - National Roper Supply - Western Wear, tack, team ropes, horse tack, team roping ropes, bits...

But IMHO, something like this would work just as well.......at one third the price.
Offset D Snaffle Horse Bit | NRS - National Roper Supply - Western Wear, tack, team ropes, horse tack, team roping ropes, bits...


----------



## SavvyHearts (Sep 29, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> I think you could find one without Chis Cox's name on it for much less. Unless your horse is much smarter than mine it won't now the difference.


agreed


----------



## lb_cake (Aug 26, 2008)

Yeah, I think I am going to try the 20 dollar snaffle that Smrobs posted. I am currently using a wonderbit as a snaffle right now, not the shank setting and I thought I would try something a little simpler for him. Thanks for all the imput! :lol:


----------

